
Half Of All Clicks On Display Ads Are Worthless - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/13/half-of-all-clicks-on-display-ads-are-worthless/
======
pg
The initial article said that 50% of clicks were generated by 6% of users.
That's really a statement about the median click, but it was spun to make it
sound as if it meant something more definite and interesting. And now this TC
article has taken up the spin as if it were what the study discovered-- as if
those 6% of users were some separate, distinctive group, idly generating half
the clicks.

